# Am i the only girl that dislike blowjobs?



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ttalkkugjil said:


> I also have no interest in doing blowjobs.


:laughing:


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> h: I can not spoil someone to the point of them not enjoying the full experience. Sometimes just doing it to completion without requiring anything in return is my return. Although, there are other tight areas to use... daily *smirks*


High libido es mi amigo. You're just trying to drive me insane now aren't you?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> h: I can not spoil someone to the point of them not enjoying the full experience. Sometimes just doing it to completion without requiring anything in return is my return. Although, there are other tight areas to use... daily *smirks*


That's an emotional fetish of mine - the principle of it - doing at least one thing in relationship that is entirely for your partner. Even when someone isn't very skilled at giving blowjobs it's still a huge emotional kick for me - kind of like an act of service love language thing. I'm like, "You might be getting filled with cum, but I'm getting filled with love"... Someone should make that into a hallmark greeting card.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fru2 said:


> High libido es mi amigo. You're just trying to drive me insane now aren't you?


Hey ~ you asked. I just answered with honesty *grins*


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> That's an emotional fetish of mine - the principle of it - doing at least one thing in relationship that is entirely for your partner. Even when someone isn't very skilled at giving blowjobs it's still a huge emotional kick for me - kind of like an act of service love language thing. I'm like, "You might be getting filled with cum, but I'm getting filled with love"... Someone should make that into a hallmark greeting card.


My top love language is acts of service : P Followed closely by physical touch and quality time.


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

bellsding said:


> Haha no not really, he’s not the type that will visit this kind of websites. Thanks for the tip i deleted my picture 🤣
> 
> I was just curious, i used to enjoy blowjob so much but the marriage kinda ruin everything i love about sex. My ex husband was rude to me and i felt disgusted to blow job him or even have sex with him. He likes to talk bad about me with his mother and never help me around the house, doesn’t give me money but doesn’t allow me to work 🤬 so glad im out of the marriage.


urhhg. He sounds like such a turd. Good on you for ditching that, it takes a lot of courage. At least now you can turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> My top love language is acts of service : P Followed closely by physical touch and quality time.


Same top 3:
1. Touch
2. Acts of service
3. Quality time
4. Words of affirmation
5. Gifts

Eating someone out and fingering doesn't feel exactly like giving an act of service, because it's just part of me enjoying an SO's body - I'm just being a boy playing with his favorite toys - but I do get that feeling when I go out of my way to fulfill SO fantasies. The funniest one probably being shaving my beard like X-Men's Wolverine... Which I ended up keeping for the rest of the day, while going shopping, and meeting the SO's aunt for the first time.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

I find that it helps if you hum your favorite tune. 

Seriously, though, if the only person you have experience with was a negative person, it's more than likely an issue with them and not the act, itself. With the *right* person, you will be more willing to please. Forget your ex. When you want to perform on someone that is worthy, it's actually pretty enjoyable.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Same top 3:
> 1. Touch
> 2. Acts of service
> 3. Quality time
> ...


Yes, words of affirmation and gifts were less than a two or three for me. The others were 10+ if I recall.

Well said on the bolded.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Unpopular opinion alert:

I think a lot of women eventually force themselves to go through with them because they know how much men crave them and they're afraid if they leave it off the table they'll get them somewhere else.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Unpopular opinion alert:
> 
> I think a lot of women eventually force themselves to go through with them because they know how much men crave them and they're afraid if they leave it off the table they'll get them somewhere else.


Well that would speak volumes about the person they are with and who they are h:


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Stevester said:


> I think a lot of women eventually force themselves to go through with them because they know how much men crave them and they're afraid if they leave it off the table they'll get them somewhere else.


Don't guys feel an equal sort of pressure whenever women are in the mood and they're not? Women seem to be more sensitive when they're approach is rebuked, as they interpret it as a sign that they're not attractive. Meanwhile if a guy's approach is rebuked, they're expected to be patient, understanding and mindful of their partners needs.

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a correlation between women disliking bj's and their likely history of being single or not very successful with relationships. Relationships are a two way street that require work and compromise; both parties being willing to make amends in certain areas can go a long way in terms of mutual benefit.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> Don't guys feel an equal sort of pressure whenever women are in the mood and they're not? Women seem to be more sensitive when they're approach is rebuked, as they interpret it as a sign that they're not attractive. Meanwhile if a guy's approach is rebuked, they're expected to be patient, understanding and mindful of their partners needs.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a correlation between women disliking bj's and their likely history of being single or not very successful with relationships. Relationships are a two way street that require work and compromise; both parties being willing to make amends in certain areas can go a long way in terms of mutual benefit.


Do you like blowjobs? h: I think you may like giving them....


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Well that would speak volumes about the person they are with and who they are h:


Yes.

This is one of the reason's I'm glad not to be a straight guy. Because what I've gathered from straight relationships is that it's often the same story...

Boy meets girl. Boy is horny but has to play it safe and smooth to win over girl. If boy tells girls about his sexual kinks, he knows girl will slap him or run to the cops. After a while, boy and girl are comfortable with each other so boy can finally lay out his sexual turn ons. Girl is disgusted by them and they are in too deep now, so boy thinks _''Well shit....what now??'' _

Cue all the people who will argue that not all boys are perverted freaks and all girls uptight shrews, but you know this scenario happens a lot.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Yes.
> 
> This is one of the reason's I'm glad not to be a straight guy. Because what I've gathered from straight relationships is that it's often the same story...
> 
> ...


Yes, it happens too often. Such a waste of time and energy IMO 

I have a perverted sense of humor and I can be a freak *smirks*


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Aren't you ESTP though?

STP girls are literally the only girls who SCARE straight men in the bedroom.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

No you're not. But if you meet the right kind of guy I'm sure enjoyment for them can be rekindled.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Looniemoon said:


> Don't guys feel an equal sort of pressure whenever women are in the mood and they're not? Women seem to be more sensitive when they're approach is rebuked, as they interpret it as a sign that they're not attractive. Meanwhile if a guy's approach is rebuked, they're expected to be patient, understanding and mindful of their partners needs.


If an SO is in the mood and I'm not, I try to be open to getting in the mood... And it usually works. I don't force myself into it, but keep myself open to it, and if we've seduced each other once and many times since, there's a good chance it can be done again.

...And I've kind of come to expect the same. I know that by some of today's standards this count as constantly raping and sexually assaulting each other (because for some reason long term consent doesn't count anymore), but for the most part I've being spoiled with establishing mostly 'mutual freeuse' relationships where you can assume that it's there unless expressed otherwise (safeword). I don't want to do session foreplay, I just want to do play, it's not for anything, it's playing with my SO's body and teasing them because I can. I don't want a partner to wonder about consent paperwork if they want to wake me up with a blowjob and I don't want to worry I'm sexually assaulting an SO with a morning erotic massage. 

I've seen relationships where the man has to bargain for sex and where any sexual touch is confined into tight little sessions, and that shit is just not for me. We're together, we now have shared ownership of each others bodies, don't tattoo my forehead when I'm asleep and we'll be fine.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Do you like blowjobs? h: I think you may like giving them....


lol... wow! It's almost as if we've had discussions about blow jobs before. : P

I would readily confess to any one of my personal preferences so long as the upside was that other women might come to terms with all the things that they secretly enjoy in private but would never dare admit to themselves, let alone publicly. h:


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Stevester said:


> Unpopular opinion alert:
> 
> I think a lot of women eventually force themselves to go through with them because they know how much men crave them and they're afraid if they leave it off the table they'll get them somewhere else.


Is that why homosexual men give blow jobs?


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Bad Bunny said:


> Maybeee by not giving a shit she meant they were attractive but she didnt have feelings for them


Hornyness is a feeling.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Hornyness is a feeling.


Yeah pretty much what I was getting at


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Fru2 said:


> I don't see how that's possible, since attraction is always accompanied with feelings for me, otherwise I'm not attracted. Guess we just have our personality differences.


Everyone's different. I was more like that when I was a virgin and before my first relationship ended because I realised all the plus sides of not having feelings with the person you're sleeping with.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Bad Bunny said:


> Yeah pretty much what I was getting at


So if you feel horny for someone you have feelings for them... Well, at least a feeling for them. 2 if you feel horny and hungry. 3 if you feel the need to pee after sex.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it really surprising female specimen(s) do not like giving BJs just like many male specimens are repulsed by eating her ass (??) ...


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Is it really surprising female specimen(s) do not like giving BJs just like many male specimens are repulsed by eating her ass (??) ...


Eating ass? Lol no. Any guy who thinks that's good is seriously clueless as to which side of a woman is the fun side.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Is it really surprising female specimen(s) do not like giving BJs just like many male specimens are repulsed by eating her ass (??) ...





Scoobyscoob said:


> Eating ass? Lol no. Any guy who thinks that's good is seriously clueless as to which side of a woman is the fun side.













* *





What generally works for me is to start with the front get the juice flowing use that on the pucker lick massage it a bit encourage a bit of an opening for your tongue (a good opportunity to check the state of affairs) and then starting lapping - use licks from the clit to the to the asshole or if you want to insert your tongue do it while using your fingers in a "come here' motion from the front on the back of the vagina wall. After that if you go back to focusing on the front you can use your pinky to continue arousing the back.

And just to spell out the obvious: A dump and a shower before will go along way, avoid mexican indian and thai food prior, and tell your wife I said "you're welcome".


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

As long as he washes down there..


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Tropes said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol well a few of what you've suggested I already know and do. It's the buttplay with fingers and stuff like licking the taint and "eating the ass" would get an "Ew" from the both of us. Thanks for the suggestions though.

I will say that I do absolutely love blowjobs though, but only if she genuinely enjoys giving them and no weird forced shit or gagging on my cock as I don't find that to be "hot" at all. I've had a woman once force herself to give me a bj but didn't have the gag reflex control yet and when she tried to go all the way, she ended up vomiting on me. D: It's not like I have a huge cock either, but her ability to loosen her throat hadn't developed yet. Needless to say she (I as well D: ) was too traumatized to try again for a few weeks.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Eating ass? Lol no. Any guy who thinks that's good is seriously clueless as to which side of a woman is the fun side.


Why do you say that? The most (powerful) orgasm(s) I have had are when my ass and breast(s) are heavily involved. It is very much like having multiple clitorises. They are very essential to me.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Why do you say that? The most (powerful) orgasm(s) I have had are when my ass and breast(s) are heavily involved. It is very much like having multiple clitorises. They are very essential to me.


Well that is interesting. Ah, well I say that because I've never met a woman who actually likes butt play initially and often times has to find reasons to enjoy it. Several women have admitted to me that they only do it to please their husband, boyfriend, SO, etc. Does ass and breast play give you physical orgasms or more of an intellectual, emotional and/or bonding orgasm? Playing with the breasts makes sense as that's an erogenous zone for many women but the butt stuff that you're saying is unique. Are you like one of those super rare femmes who has a prostate or proto-prostate in the anus? I actually have a funny story about that and two of my married friends but I'm not sure if you'd be interested in reading it. :laughing: I do have permission from them to tell it to people though.

My wife admitted to me that she doesn't exactly enjoy anal sex but that she does "need" it at times. Why? Only she would know why. :mellow:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one way to put it regarding oral sex. It is also enjoyable during (PIV); getting his finger inserted while thrusting away.

There are many hole(s) to put fingers in. Mouth is another. I love finger(s) in my mouth during pounding. Too bad I am monogamous.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Lol well a few of what you've suggested I already know and do. It's the buttplay with fingers and stuff like licking the taint and "eating the ass" would get an "Ew" from the both of us. Thanks for the suggestions though.
> 
> I will say that I do absolutely love blowjobs though, but only if she genuinely enjoys giving them and no weird forced shit or gagging on my cock as I don't find that to be "hot" at all. I've had a woman once force herself to give me a bj but didn't have the gag reflex control yet and when she tried to go all the way, she ended up vomiting on me. D: It's not like I have a huge cock either, but her ability to loosen her throat hadn't developed yet. Needless to say she (I as well D: ) was too traumatized to try again for a few weeks.


Most women do not utilize their hands or their tongue when giving a BJ. Issue #101

Edit: Yeah, I forgot their lips as well in the combo


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

you're not the only one. I'm on and off with how I feel about it.
The pros: their enjoyment, especially when expressed.
The cons: gross, boring, tiring.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Most women do not utilize their hands or their tongue when giving a BJ. Issue #101
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I forgot their lips as well in the combo


Yep, they say 'Ahh' instead of 'Ooh', it's less of a blowjob and more of a throat examination gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Most women do not utilize their hands or their tongue when giving a BJ. Issue #101
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I forgot their lips as well in the combo


Yeah, that's mostly with inexperienced women. One in particular just used her mouth as a hole to have a phallus inserted into and would eventually start to slowly close her jaw because she wasn't used to having her mouth open for such a long time. That meant a lot of snagging on her teeth which hurts like crazy. :bored:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well that is interesting. Ah, well I say that because I've never met a woman who actually likes butt play initially and often times has to find reasons to enjoy it.
> 
> Several women have admitted to me that they only do it to please their husband, boyfriend, SO, etc. Does ass and breast play give you physical orgasms or more of an intellectual, emotional and/or bonding orgasm? Playing with the breasts makes sense as that's an erogenous zone for many women but the butt stuff that you're saying is unique. Are you like one of those super rare femmes who has a prostate or proto-prostate in the anus?
> 
> My wife admitted to me that she doesn't exactly enjoy anal sex but that she does "need" it at times. Why? Only she would know why. :mellow:


Most times the (ass) play is accidental, slip outs, tip rubbing, and tongue swiping; and by that point it is kind of like. Well, _hell yeah, that feels good._ No sense stopping what feels good. And it does produce good sensations. The (anus) is sensitive when aroused. Particularly, this has happened a few times in oral sex when I found his tongue toying with my ass and vagina at the same time. It isn't so much like: "stick it in my ass". I would much prefer PIV over anal. If it comes to anal, the tissue that separates the vagina + anal cavity is very thin, there is some sensation, enough to "heightened" the climax. In a daze, it is just an impulsive craving of something in there. The sensation of being "filled" with something. Perhaps that is what your wife is talking about and it is something more primal at play. Who knows. All orgasm(s) are heavily connected to psychological/emotional elements for me, I cannot orgasm 'just physically' unless it is purely with myself, and there is still some psych in it.

I do not think it is a prostate being hit; perhaps some extension of my g-spot or 'internal clitoris', but is not as satisfying as of course the g-spot being directly played with through the vagina. When it comes to actual anal sex, I prefer to just be plugged - rather than rough thrusting, as I do not get much out of that (and it is maybe the fullness) pushing more blood to the vagina/clitoris. But all women are different in this regard; I can understand why there is essentially no need to include the ass if don't need to. But really, there is no need to include the mouth either - yet this sends 'sensations' to my lady bits when my mouth is filled with fingers during thrusting.



> I actually have a funny story about that and two of my married friends but I'm not sure if you'd be interested in reading it. :laughing: I do have permission from them to tell it to people though.


Stories are fun.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Yep, they say 'Ahh' instead of 'Ooh', it's less of a blowjob and more of a throat examination gone horribly wrong.





Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, that's mostly with inexperienced women. One in particular just used her mouth as a hole to have a phallus inserted into and would eventually start to slowly close her jaw because she wasn't used to having her mouth open for such a long time. That meant a lot of snagging on her teeth which hurts like crazy. :bored:


If they use all of the above the right way with a light twisting motion....

An intentional light graze of teeth on the right spot... But, yeah.... most do not bother learning a combo of the four to five ways to amplify a BJ

There are two hands so.... they could use one in a more purposeful way in combination ~ dependent on what will amp him up. 

Ladies if ~ you are going to do something....do it right : )


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> There are many hole(s) to put fingers in.





Catwalk said:


> In a daze, it is just an impulsive craving of something in there. The sensation of being "filled" with something.


I've heard women talk like that in the past, and yet not one has appreciated poking my fingers in her nostrils :thinking2:




Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, that's mostly with inexperienced women. One in particular just used her mouth as a hole to have a phallus inserted into and would eventually start to slowly close her jaw because she wasn't used to having her mouth open for such a long time. That meant a lot of snagging on her teeth which hurts like crazy. :bored:





Tropes said:


> Yep, they say 'Ahh' instead of 'Ooh', it's less of a blowjob and more of a throat examination gone horribly wrong.


For shared disappointing sexual experiences


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> If interest is lost then I would assume they should not be partners.... IMO Play/exploration time is ever evolving.


Yeah, probably but I've been with a few women who were boring and also bored the first few times then as we learned more about each other, we began to feel one another better. I'm talking like being completely dry the first time to very wet.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, probably but I've been with a few women who were boring and also bored the first few times then as we learned more about each other, we began to feel one another better. I'm talking like being completely dry the first time to very wet.


Boring or bored


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Boring or bored
> 
> 
> * *


We were both bored the first time, then after a few times we really learned to like each other. I'm referring to INTJ+INTP interactions. We really have to try to enjoy the sex, otherwise we won't. :laughing:

Not everyone is all Se, you know.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> We were both bored the first time, then after a few times we really learned to like each other. I'm referring to INTJ+INTP interactions. We really have to try to enjoy the sex, otherwise we won't. :laughing:
> 
> Not everyone is all Se, you know.


Sounds like an unpleasant experience no matter the type *grins* Must be why you married a Se user. h:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Sounds like an unpleasant experience no matter the type *grins* Must be why you married a Se user. h:


You heard wrong then, all of my relationships with INTP women, sans one, were completely great. It's just that my "Se user" wife is someone I've known for a very long time and well, for most of her life. We've been practically married our entire lives, we only made it official a few years back because we had started a family when she had become pregnant with our first daughter. :kitteh:


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> We were both bored the first time, then after a few times we really learned to like each other. I'm referring to INTJ+INTP interactions. We really have to try to enjoy the sex, otherwise we won't. :laughing:
> 
> Not everyone is all Se, you know.


Pretty sure I'm INTP, never had trouble enjoying sex with INTJs :wink: (fellow INTPs are a different story)


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Pretty sure I'm INTP, never had trouble enjoying sex with INTJs :wink: (fellow INTPs are a different story)


I'm sure any INTJ lucky enough to be with you wouldn't have any trouble as well.  I have met a few INTP+INTP couples and the relationships tend to seem... loose. I guess how I would describe it. Their relationships all seemed very airy and free. Contrasted with the few times I've been with an INTJ woman and I'd describe INTJ+INTJ as not bad but have a tendency of being over-possessive of one another. :laughing:


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm sure any INTJ lucky enough to be with you wouldn't have any trouble as well.  I have met a few INTP+INTP couples and the relationships tend to seem... loose. I guess how I would describe it. Their relationships all seemed very airy and free. Contrasted with the few times I've been with an INTJ woman and I'd describe INTJ+INTJ as obsessively over-possessive of one another. :laughing:


I guess when an INTP pairs with an INTP it's kinda tricky for us to remember there is a material plane in the first place. 

And even when we do, the conversation is likely going to be something like: 'I'm horny, wanna f*ck?' (<-- that's usually me, I don't do well with flirting). Which is sort of nice, but gets boring really fast. 

I like how Ni users have no problem doing the chase. I rather enjoy being chased XD


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Aridela said:


> I guess when an INTP pairs with an INTP it's kinda tricky for us to remember there is a material plane in the first place.
> 
> And even when we do, the conversation is likely going to be something like: 'I'm horny, wanna f*ck?' (<-- that's usually me, I don't do well with flirting). Which is sort of nice, but gets boring really fast.
> 
> I like how Ni users have no problem doing the chase. I rather enjoy being chased XD


Hahah yeah, I think an INTP couple sometimes forget that they're even in a committed relationship. I will say though, that the INTP couples I've met seem free and loose but absolutely won't cheat on one another. I think being IP but also being Ti makes it so two INTPs will take the institution of marriage very seriously.

My Se user wife says that kind of stuff to me all the time. I like the directness and her knowing what she wants. :wink:

If you hook an Ni user, then yeah they will chase if you like to run away.  Although I think a sensor will be much smoother at chasing.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hahah yeah, I think an INTP couple sometimes forget that they're even in a committed relationship. I will say though, that the INTP couples I've met seem free and loose but absolutely won't cheat on one another. I think being IP but also being Ti makes it so two INTPs will take the institution of marriage very seriously.
> 
> My Se user wife says that kind of stuff to me all the time. I like the directness and her knowing what she wants. :wink:
> 
> If you hook an Ni user, then yeah they will chase if you like to run away.  Although I think a sensor will be much smoother at chasing.


Yes, sensors are good with the chasing. But, they bore the hell out of me after a while - can't help it. I need intellectual stimulation too. 

NTJs are the way to go.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

:laughing: People on this site never fail to amaze me with the "intellectual" ignorance h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> My Se user wife says that kind of stuff to me all the time. I like the directness and her knowing what she wants. :wink:
> 
> If you hook an Ni user, then yeah they will chase if you like to run away.  Although I think a sensor will be much smoother at chasing.


:shocked: Sensors chase?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> :laughing: People on this site never fail to amaze me with the "intellectual" ignorance h:


Maybe an incorrect word. 

Perhaps I should say intuitive stimulation.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Maybe an incorrect word.
> 
> Perhaps I should say intuitive stimulation.


I know.... I wish I was capable of intuitive stimulation wait~ does that mean I only utilize one set of functions? *grins* Too deep for this sensor to think about.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Yes, sensors are good with the chasing. But, they bore the hell out of me after a while - can't help it. I need intellectual stimulation too.
> 
> NTJs are the way to go.


Hm, well that's understandable. You have your preferences.  If you want intense and kinky then you'll want an ENTJ or if you want serious and dedicated then an INTJ may be more your want.  



ENIGMA2019 said:


> :shocked: Sensors chase?


Oh boy. In a word, yes.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I know.... I wish I was capable of intuitive stimulation wait~ does that mean I only utilize one set of functions? *grins* Too deep for this sensor to think about.


Well, all of us can use all our functions. 

However, you wouldn't want me to perform an operation on you. 

Of course, you may have developed your inferior functions way better than I have. I'll be the first to admit my Se is rubbish, and I've only limited use of my Te and Ni.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Oh boy. In a word, yes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Well, all of us can use all our functions.
> 
> However, you wouldn't want me to perform an operation on you.
> 
> Of course, you may have developed your inferior functions way better than I have. I'll be the first to admit my Se is rubbish, and I've only limited use of my Te and Ni.


No thanks on the operation. I am just poking at you a bit. I mean no harm *grins* I am just glad I did not have to pull out the tissue box for you.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


That's Margot Robbie, right? I have a hard time believing an ENFP would ever become a librarian. :laughing: The suspension of disbelief is too hard to suspend with that.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's Margot Robbie, right? I have a hard time believing an ENFP would ever become a librarian. :laughing: The suspension of disbelief is too hard to suspend with that.


The whole point of insinuating sensors chase joke : P It is well disguised....

Leave it to you to take it somewhere else pfft *winks*


----------

